# Worm Syrup



## PhilaJDH (Dec 24, 2011)

Found this small cylinder med today with my dad while killing time on Christmas Eve. Literally said, "let's dig here real quick" and this little guy came spilling out of the ash. It says:

 Bumstead's / worm syrup / One bottle / has killed / 100 worms / Children / cry formore / just try it / philada


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool little bottle,...always liked them.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Dec 24, 2011)

Also picked this soda/beer up from a friend of my dad's. 10 sided blob top. I like it because I live on Fitzwater street a few blocks away from this address. 

 Joseph Baranzano
 811 Fitzwater St 
 Cap. 11oz. Philada


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool finds, where are you poking around? I have some south philly blobs if you ever want do a swap or something. ---Joe


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 27, 2011)

I think what it meant to say was that one bottle has killed 100 children or more...Actually, that is a nice bottle. Great find!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I think what it meant to say was that one bottle has killed 100 children or more...Actually, that is a nice bottle. Great find!


 
 No thats Mrs Winslow's Soothing Syrup


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And Bumstead's first name was Dagwood and Mrs. Winslow's 1st name was Blondie. I see where you are going here, Rick, but if this stuff killed as many as 100 worms then I feel that it may have killed a few kids too...maybe not quite a hundred but a few.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, pretty interesting writing on that bottle. I love the baby meds, despite what they did.  Anytime I come across one, I try to get it.  We must have found a dozen or more Dr. Hand's bottles at one of our digs.  

 It is a really cool bottle.  Good find.

 Dan, have you read CWBookAuthor's book?  I know you have dug some civil war areas.  In his book, he says how the soldiers often used baby meds for their injuries as they were so full of morphine, alcohol and that sort of thing.  Many have been dug at their camps.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yeah, pretty interesting writing on that bottle. I love the baby meds, despite what they did.Â  Anytime I come across one, I try to get it.Â  We must have found a dozen or more Dr. Hand's bottles at one of our digs.Â
> 
> ...


 
 That's interesting Laur. The dump that I dug in Staunton for over 2-1/2 years had several CW buttons and bucklles mixed in where I was finding pretty much, 1880s bottles. Staunton had a hospital that treated soldiers coming back from the War. They were treated for, among other things, adictions to such things as morphine and alcohol. Maybe they wore their uniforms or at least brought them with them when they enterred the hospital. When they left or died, their uniforms along with their buttons and buckles were then thrown away. Just a theory of mine and it doesn't necessarily mean that it's correct though.


----------

